# 870 Special Field Barrel



## Gutbucket (Jan 3, 2012)

Does anyone know where I could find a repacement barrel for a Rem 870 Special Field 12 ga with 21" barrel.

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.corsonsbarrels.com/

Good barrels, accurate grading and they are reliable.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the help dawg2. I still cant find the barrel on this site. The special field has a shorter magazine tube, so the barrel lug is shorter than most 870s. 

I will look again to be sure that I didnt miss it. 

Any other Ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 4, 2012)

UUM  how did you miss it?

They have a special field in 12 guage 21" IC vent listed as NIB at $200. Maybe this one aint the right one tho as it is 3" mag..


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks racin fan, I did see that one. It seemed stange to me that this one has a fixed IC choke. The one I am looking for has REM Chokes. Iv never seen a fixed choke on a special field shotgun. This is for my turkey gun, so i need the Rem Chokes. I may have to get this one and have the chokes installed. Its just hard for me to believe that I cant find a barrel for the most popular shotgun on earth.   

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## MUSICMAN257 (Jan 4, 2012)

I got one for my 1187 with iron sights and rem choke from midway usa, they might have one


----------



## frankwright (Jan 5, 2012)

Gutbucket said:


> Thanks racin fan, I did see that one. It seemed stange to me that this one has a fixed IC choke. The one I am looking for has REM Chokes. Iv never seen a fixed choke on a special field shotgun. This is for my turkey gun, so i need the Rem Chokes. I may have to get this one and have the chokes installed. Its just hard for me to believe that I cant find a barrel for the most popular shotgun on earth.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.



The regular 870's are one of the most popular shotguns and parts are pretty easy to find. The SF Models were only made from around 1982-91 and they made the barrels non interchangeable with all the other 870's. They will be difficult and expensive to find, probably.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jan 5, 2012)

Hope you get lucky and find what you want.

I stumbled across a 20" cylinder bore with iron sights for $100 sometime back and have been trying to find another just like it since.


----------



## labs4life (Jan 7, 2012)

I have had 2 870 SF and still own a 1100 SF.  The 870's were 12 guage and the 1100 is 20 guage.  All were fixed chokes and IC.  
I have never seen a SF with Rem chokes.  That does not mean there are not some out there though.  

As someone else said, I think it would be hard to find and expensive if you do find it.

Good luck though!


----------



## Killdee (Jan 11, 2012)

Gut, whats wrong with the original barrel, it could likely be fixed or chokes added. I dont think they came with removable chokes either. I would love to have 1 in 12 gauge myself.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 15, 2012)

The original barrel has chokes. It was bought new with them. However, they are not strait when they are screwed in. I never knew this for the last 20 years.   I just thought i couldnt hit nothing with it. Therem chokes fit flush so i couldnt tell. Now im trying to make it a turkey gun, and with extended tubes you can see its not strait. Shooting on paper, its two ft to the right at 30 yds.

Now im wondering if the gun shop sold me a new gun with chokes added???


----------



## Killdee (Jan 15, 2012)

Gutbucket said:


> The original barrel has chokes. It was bought new with them. However, they are not strait when they are screwed in. I never knew this for the last 20 years.   I just thought i couldnt hit nothing with it. Therem chokes fit flush so i couldnt tell. Now im trying to make it a turkey gun, and with extended tubes you can see its not strait. Shooting on paper, its two ft to the right at 30 yds.
> 
> Now im wondering if the gun shop sold me a new gun with chokes added???



Not sure but a gunsmith could re thread and fix it likely cheaper than a new barrel.

Im not sure if they all came that way but I just looked it up on google and it seems that they did come with removable chokes.


----------

